# Maybe I have the wrong nozzle



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I want to spray 2.5 gallons on 2,500 SF of grass using my Jacto backpack sprayer and the dfw_pilot tricked-out wand.

Thank you so very much, dfw_pilot!

I'm walking uncomfortably slowly and still wind up with about a gallon left over when I'm done.

Do I need more practice with calibration or do I need a different nozzle?

Edit: I'm making my first attempt at a Tenacity application which calls for 1 teaspoon of active ingredient to 2 to gallons of water.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So you can either walk slower or step up a nozzle size. :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> So you can either walk slower or step up a nozzle size. :thumbup:


Yeah, you must be right. I'm getting down to "one Mississippi, two Mississippi..." with my steps. That doesn't seem right...

Let me check dfw_pilot's thread to see what size nozzle I have  and than figure out how to read the nozzle chart he also very thoughtfully posted.

Boy, this lawn game never gets old, huh?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> So you can either walk slower or step up a nozzle size. :thumbup:


Whoa, Ware! You have a whole THREAD in nozzle selection in the sprayer wand tutorial!

That's MOST excellent, sir!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Why not just start with one gallon less water(carrier) to start out?

Calibrate how much water it takes to spray a certain section then spray that much with your chemical added. This is pretty much my method.

I'm admitting that l LOVE lawn chemicals. They make the turf so much better.

I do love organic stuff but when it comes to the lawn I'm pro chemical.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Why not just start with one gallon less water(carrier) to start out?
> 
> Calibrate how much water it takes to spray a certain section then spray that much with your chemical added. This is pretty much my method.
> 
> ...


+1, although I have encountered some products that explicitly call for a gallon of carrier per k.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I do love organic stuff but when it comes to the lawn I'm pro chemical.


I'm with you... better living through chemistry!

I loves me some kelp, Milorganite, and humic acid but when it comes to weeds, give me some chemicals.

I thought about making the conversion to less carrier. That basically takes me down to the volume of a hand-held pump-up sprayer for my 2,500 SF of grass. I got depressed thinking I bought the backpack sprayer for nothing. <groan> No fun!

Instead... hey!... let's learn about nozzles!

Like RidgeRunner said in another thread, "Welcome to The rabbit hole!"

This knowledge HAS to come in handy for _something_, right?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> +1, although I have encountered some products that explicitly call for a gallon of carrier per k.


I mean... here's the thing... I also like growing flowers and veggies. I have the Miracle-Gro hose-end sprayer and their blue-green powder of fertilizer. I'd screw that whole mess on the end of my hose and start spraying Willy-nilly until...

I came to The Lawn Forum and learned about reading instructions. Go figger!

Then, you know, spring would roll around and I would grab some bags of Four-Step from the big box and... get sub-par results.

Yes, I have chemicals in my garage that will out-live me but... if I can share them... and the knowledge... with my family and friends... I can save another lawn from turning into Grammy's yard.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I do love organic stuff but when it comes to the lawn I'm pro chemical.
> ...


Just put it in your back pack sprayer regardless. Back back is way easier to use and way more enjoyable.

For good measure mix more than you need because with the back pack that last little bit is a real bugger to get sprayed especially with the cf valve involved. Just dump the difference or try your luck with the difference in the hand can.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

You are right. That last half-gallon is the WORST! The CF valve cuts off and I am dribbling stuff all over the place. Better to use that on the curb.

In fact... now that I think of it... that's a pretty good darned idea! I am over-thinking this and worrying it to DEATH! It's just grass, man... I can grow more!

You know what's really cool about this place? It's the serial lawn renovators... I have about 350 SF right out front between the driveway and front walkway that is just ITCHING to be killed off every July!  I would hate to be that patch of grass...


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> I'm walking uncomfortably slowly and still wind up with about a gallon left over when I'm done.
> 
> Do I need more practice with calibration or do I need a different nozzle?


It could be a combination of both. I'm generally a pretty fast walker, so I went with a higher flow nozzle and still need to force myself to slow down.

Speaking of Jacto sprayers, what model do you have? I have the HD400, and it's super difficult to pump. I know that's not normal, but I can't figure out a solution. Have you had any troubles like that?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

stotea said:


> It could be a combination of both. I'm generally a pretty fast walker, so I went with a higher flow nozzle and still need to force myself to slow down.
> 
> Speaking of Jacto sprayers, what model do you have? I have the HD400, and it's super difficult to pump. I know that's not normal, but I can't figure out a solution. Have you had any troubles like that?


I might be walking and working quickly out of nervousness with my first backpack and the prospect of using real chemicals for the first time. I should be grateful about being forced to slow down. That will give me more time to concentrate on the path spacing and height of the nozzle above ground.

The pumping action on my Jacto XP416 four-gallon backpack sprayer is about what I expected. Very similar in effort to a hand-held pump-up sprayer. The upstroke is a bugger, though. It seems to require the same effort as the downstroke. This means that as the tank empties, it lifts upwards off my back on the upstroke because there is not enough weight left in the tank to hold it down.

I greased all the joints with graphite spray as indicated in the instructions. Everywhere except the bottom at the rubber diaphragm. The illustration was unclear on that point so I just left that alone out of fear of wrecking something.

The thing will probably outlast me but if I had it to do over, I would prefer a harness that clasps around my belly. I might rig up some rope to tie it under my gut. Glad I'm not skinny?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> The upstroke is a bugger, though. It seems to require the same effort as the downstroke. This means that as the tank empties, it lifts upwards off my back on the upstroke because there is not enough weight left in the tank to hold it down.


Same here. It's very annoying.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If you are walking to fast (and just comfortable doing so), you can make two passes at 90 degree angles on the yard to accomplish the same thing. I would just recommended calibrating yourself to the sprayer though. Fill it with water and practice until you get the spray coverage you want and are comfortable that you can duplicate the speed while spraying. You could even do it before every spray as a reminder of sorts. If you are relaxed and confident, you are more likely to do it right.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, you are right. I intend to give it one practice pass and away we go. What could possibly go wrong?

I do have a question... I'm putting down Tenacity as a foliar app. I don't think there's much harm putting it down just after a practice squirt with water while the leaves are still moist.

If it were you, would you wait a half-hour or so or just get at it?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would practice on a driveway or street. That way you can see the resulting spray coverage on the concrete and adjust your speed as needed to get proper coverage. You should measure out a 1000sf area if possible too so that you can determine if you are getting good spray coverage at 1 gal/1000sf, or if you need to increase the carrier amount to 1.5 or 2 gal/1000.

If you do practice on the grass, spray product on the area you practice with last. That will allow it to dry while spraying the remainder of the lawn.


----------

